#  > قوانین سایت >  > معرفی تجهیزات تعمیرگاهی >  >  مقایسه هیتر و هویه گرداک 968 و 952

## cxzaq1

عرض ادب و احترام
دوستان محترم لطف کنند تفاوت های این دو هیتر بیان کنند.(گرداک 952 و 968)
کدام یک برای تعمیرات برد بهتر است؟
آیا در رنج قیمتی این دو هیتر، دستگاه بهتری می شناسید؟
با تشکر . مبتدی

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## poya22

968 پمپ باد داخل دسته هیتر است و کمی سنگینتر است چون موتور ظریف دارد احتمال خرابی بیشتر از 952 دارد ولی ظرافت 968 بیشتر و کوچکتر است و جای کمتری میگیرد .تمام قطعات 952 در بازار پیدا میشود عمر پمپ باد 952 خیلی است و دیرتر خراب میشود.هر دو مزیتی دارند که کاربر باید انتخاب کند

----------

*cxzaq1*,*jahani*,*javamobira*,*rezvanjo*

----------


## cxzaq1

عرض ادب و احترام
ضمن تشکر از جناب poya22 . آیا سنگین تر شدن دسته به دلیل وجود پمپ در ان باعث مشکل برای کاربر نمی شه؟
دوستانی که از گرداک 968 استفاده می کنند لطفا راهنمایی کنند. مبتدی

----------

*pooya220*

----------


## cxzaq1

عرض ادب و احترام
سوال : یکی از دوستان می گوید گرداک 952 برای تعویض بعضی از ای سی های کامپیوتر مناسب نیست .
اگر کسی تو این زمینه تجربه داره لطفا راهنمایی کنه.

----------


## poya22

کلا این رده از هیتر ها برای CPU های 18 میلیمتر یا کمتر است و قدرت انها هم حدود 240 وات است دمای خروجی واقعی بین 30 تا 40 درجه 
کم و زیاد میشود چون برق المنت ان قطع و وصل میشود و دمایی که نشان میدهد دمای سرامیک است  با دمای خروجی که از کنار سرامیک و از روی المنت خارج میشود فرق میکند 

کمی بهتر کوییک 861 و یا YAXUN-YX-891 است هویه دار هم 892 است با قدرت 1000 وات و با خروجی باد 24 لیتر در دقیقه و دمای خروجی ثابت است چون ولتاژ المنت را کم میکند وقتی دما می خواهد بیشتر شود قطع نمیشود  ولی برای CPU های بزرگتر باید حتما از پری هیتر استفاده شود و سر هیتر مناسب نازل  CPU داشته باشید قیمتش هم حدود 7 تا 7.5 ملیون است و هر نازل حدود 700 الی 800 هزار است تازه اگر بتوانید پیدا کنید
یا خیلی پول دار هستید باید BGA ماشین بگیرید

پیشنهاد من:
حرف هیچ کسی را گوش نکنید فعلا یک گرداک 952 بخرید و با ان کار کنید اگر قوی تر لازم داشتید یکی قوی تر بخرید در هر تعمیرگاهی باید دو تا هیتر داشته باشید یکی برای کارهای معمولی و دیگری برای کارهای حرفه ای

----------

*cxzaq1*,*esinior*,*mohammadhadi*,*rezvanjo*,*عزیز نیک بخت*

----------


## cxzaq1

از جناب pooya22 بسیار سپاسگزارم.

----------

